# διαπράττω conjugation.



## eno2

Hello, Καλώς τον,

<διαπράττω>
I would like to see the whole conjugation. Does someone have a link to a good conjugation site? I have two of them but both  are very incomplete.

I was trying to find the verb that would correspond with ' διαπράξατε' (and further in the text: διέπραξα! ) and with some trouble, only by linking it to πράξη I , finally found it to be 'διαπράττω'
That's a frequent kind of difficulty I have with Greek verbs in texts: not knowing and not finding the form the 'infinitive' takes...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Acestor

My favourite site for conjugation of Ancient and Modern Greek, and Modern Greek synonyms is this:
Αρχαία : Κλίση, Ορθογραφία, Αναγνώριση, Γραμματική (Αρχαία Και Λόγια Ελληνική) - Lexigram [this link for Ancient Greek] 
Home page: Λεξικά, Γλώσσα, Εκπαίδευση, Δημοτικό, Γυμνάσιο, Λύκειο, Αρχαία Ελληνικά, Νεοελληνική, Λατινικά - Lexigram
But you may have to pay a small sum as an annual subscription (5 euros, I think).


----------



## eno2

Ατυχία...
Yes, it's the pay wall that is the problem.  I don't know how complete those subscription sites are. In the other languages I use, I can find the conjugation of ALL verbs for free. 

In Greek, I have these free ones: :

διαπράττω | Modern Greek Verbs

Logos Conjugator


----------



## Perseas

You can also look at this wiki page:
πράττω - Βικιλεξικό
You go at "Κλίση-Ενεργητική Φωνή" and click on [εμφάνιση].
It's about the verb "πράττω". You just have to put "δια" in front of "*π*" (-->δια*π*ράττω) or "δι" in front of "*έ*" (-->δι*έ*πραττα).


----------



## eno2

It's a fact that Βικιλεξικό will be my best source.

I used  'Καλώς τον' in the O.P. because I saw it used for 'Hey' but now I see it's also used for 'welcome', which wasn't what I meant.


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> I used  'Καλώς τον' in the O.P. because I saw it used for 'Hey' but now I see it's also used for 'welcome', which wasn't what I meant.


You are right. An additional information: "Καλώς τον!" is used to welcome a male person, who is familiar to you. For a female we say "Καλώς την!".


----------



## eno2

Of course. 
It wasn't exactly what I meant. You're all  welcome also, of course....


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> the verb "πράττω


If I remember correctly, in classical Ancient Greek the usual form was 'prasso', and 'pratto' was used in Attic dialect and, of course, in Athens (just like, for ''sea'', it was ''thalassa'' - and ''thalatta'' in Attic).
Strangely (for me), in Mod. Greek you have 'pratto' and 'thalassa'. Sometimes the Attic form prevailed and remained alive, sometimes it didn't.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> If I remember correctly, in classical Ancient Greek the usual form was 'prasso', and 'pratto' was used in Attic dialect and, of course, in Athens (just like, for ''sea'', it was ''thalassa'' - and ''thalatta'' in Attic).
> Strangely (for me), in Mod. Greek you have 'pratto' and 'thalassa'. Sometimes the Attic form prevailed and remained alive, sometimes it didn't.


True, though "πράττω" is considered formal register, in any case not casual. "πράσσω" is not used nowadays.


----------



## ioanell

eno2 said:


> Does someone have a link to a good conjugation site?



Perhaps this one would be helpful, if you haven't tried it so far.
Κατάλογος ρηματικών τύπων της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής του John J. Bodoh



eno2 said:


> I saw it used for 'Hey'



I ‘m not aware of any use of the expression “Καλώς τον” meaning “hey”, but sometimes  it is used ironically, especially in a familiar style, when someone says or does something undesirable, e.g. silly, dangerous, etc and this has a negative, ironic reception on the part of others.



bearded said:


> If I remember correctly, in classical Ancient Greek the usual form was 'prasso', and 'pratto' was used in Attic dialect and, of course, in Athens (just like, for ''sea'', it was ''thalassa'' - and ''thalatta'' in Attic).



You seem to remember perfectly!



bearded said:


> Strangely (for me), in Mod. Greek you have 'pratto' and 'thalassa'. Sometimes the Attic form prevailed and remained alive, sometimes it didn't.



A rough explanation for this is as follows, if you “endure” to read this post through the end:

As it is known, whereas the rest of the Greeks used a number of nouns and a number of verbs (roughly, verbs more than one hundred) having a double -σσ- in the ending, the people of Attica (including Athens) used the same verbs and the same nouns with a double -ττ- instead (e.g. γλῶσσα vs γλῶττα (=tongue, language), μέλισσα vs μέλιττα (=bee), θάλασσα vs θάλαττα (=sea), πράσσω vs πράττω (=do, act, perform), κηρύσσω vs κηρύττω (=declare, announce, preach), etc.

After the appearance of the movement of Atticism in the 1st century B.C., initiated by scholars of the time, movement which gradually led to the splitting of the up to then uniform language tradition into the “γραφομένη=written” (or “λόγια=scholarly” or “ἀττικίζουσα=imitating the one used in Attica”) language on the one hand and the “προφορική=oral” (or “δημώδη=demotic” or “κοινή=koine, colloquial”) language on the other hand, the demotic “channel” (that is the language used by the common, everyday people) as to the abovementioned nouns “adopted” the ones with the double -σσ-, while the Atticists continued using the ones with double -ττ-. In the demotic “channel” the verbs had already started changing form and being pronounced in a way that little-by-little led, through the Medieval times, to the ones of Modern Greek, e.g. ἀλλάττω/ἀλλάσσω > αλλάζω, (δια)τάττω/τάσσω > (δια)τάζω, φυλάττω/φυλάσσω > φυλά(γ)ω, πλάττω/πλάσσω>πλάθω etc.

This language split, although without remarkable conflicts between the two “channels”, continued all through the Byzantine Time and the following Ottoman (Turkish) Occupation and peaked in the 19th century and much of the first half of the 20th century, when it came to be a language “civil war”. The two “channels”, each one claiming to be the most suitable, were battling each other through their representatives, in order to finally prevail as the official state language. On the one hand the ancient Atticist movement, represented by linguists and scholars, evolved by the time into the phase of “ἀρχαΐζουσα=imitating the ancient language” and later into the phase of “καθαρεύουσα=that which καθαρεύει, namely it is clean, pure” (a formal language version which limited foreign and dialectal elements and adopted lots of words, forms and constructions from the “ἀρχαΐζουσα”), and on the other hand the demotic channel of the language gained very strong support by combative university linguists and remarkable litterateurs.

Although “καθαρεύουσα” was the final loser in this battle, nevertheless, as the official  language since 1832 (when -after the victorious Struggle for Independence- the Greek State was established), it managed to implant and embed quite a number of words, forms and constructions into the Modern Greek Demotic, which, as the living spoken and written language of the Greek people, was proclaimed as the official state language in 1976.

Thus, in Modern Greek one can see forms of the “ἀττικίζουσα” and the “καθαρεύουσα”, like πράττω, πλήττω=1 hit, strike, wound/2 get bored (but compound εκπλήσσω and καταπλήσσω=surprise, amaze, stun), κηρύττω= declare, announce, preach (but most usually κηρύσσω, as with all its compounds), φρίττω=be horrified, and very few other verbs, simple or compounds, with double -ττ- or -σσ-, all of them in a formal or scholarly use, but will not see γλῶττα (although there is ευγλωττία=eloquence and εύγλωττος=eloquent, fluent), μέλιττα and θάλαττα. That’s why we have *πράττω* and *θάλασσα* at the same time.

Hope your puzzlement, if it is such, has been solved.

(My apologies for the length of my post, but a shorter one wouldn’t give a sufficient, in my opinion, answer-explanation of how this came to happen)


----------



## bearded

ioanell said:


> “καθαρεύουσα”...…. managed to implant and embed quite a number of words, forms and constructions into the Modern Greek Demotic


A very clear and exhaustive explanation. A great many thanks!


----------



## ioanell

You 're welcome. !


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks for taking the time with that Ioanell. I think I've been trying to ignore historical grammar up to now.  Now I think it might be helpful! In small doses to start with, though!


----------



## ioanell

You 're welcome, Ἑλληνόφιλε (if this is what you mean by Helleno File!)


----------



## Helleno File

ioanell said:


> You 're welcome, Ἑλληνόφιλε (if this is what you mean by Helleno File!)


That's one meaning!


----------



## ioanell

Helleno File said:


> That's one meaning!



Hi! Perhaps another meaning is the counterfeit compound "Ἑλληνοφάκελος"!


----------



## Helleno File

ioanell said:


> Hi! Perhaps another meaning is the counterfeit compound "Ἑλληνοφάκελος"!


Er... not that one!


----------

